# 3 items... Is it that big of a deal to call and say 2 are out of stock?



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Hamburger 

King Hawaii sweet buns

Publix icd tea


I get a notification shopping done. 

1 item. 


Seriously? I guess shoppers choice on a replacement is "f you, you don't get shit."


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Most drivers are worthless. 🫥


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Rampage said:


> Most drivers are worthless. 🫥


You win the delivery forum!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If they were actually out then he could've just cancelled all 3 items and collected half the order.

That's what I do if the order is missing key items.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> If they were actually out then he could've just cancelled all 3 items and collected half the order.
> 
> That's what I do if the order is missing key items.


I got hamburger....


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> I got hamburger....


That was the hardest part.

They just didn't know where to find the other items. Kings Hawaiian rolls usually have their own display stocked full. I haven't heard of iced tea shortages yet.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Any bun... I mean clue the hamburger and hamburger buns.. 

A gal of their fruit drink or even water. 

Just absolutely no communication whatsoever or even care to try to convey things were missing.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Just complain and get your fees back.

It's like, I didn't order half a sandwich and no drink.

It's like if you ordered a combo and they only brought a slice of meat.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I pick an acceptable substitute and DARE the customer to say sumthin'.

You ordered off-brand gummy worms and I got you off-brand gummy sharks? You'll live and you know it. And you won't say a word.

It's all about the energy you radiate. @Anubis can back me up on this.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Hamburger
> 
> King Hawaii sweet buns
> 
> ...


Blame the platforms and AI for allowing orders missing items to even be processed. I can message customers over and over and receive no response. Or I can say that it is unavailable and it doesn't even offer a substitution option. God help all of these CVSs and Walgreens with half the shelves empty. It is important as a consumer to list a variety of substitutions or reach out to the driver to contact you for any substation suggestions. The last thing I want to do is be texting the customer in a store for twenty minutes when I wanted a simple in and out order, especially when the customer is watching TV and taking minutes to respond.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

So glad I never did Instcaet or any of these grocery apps. Seems like pain!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Blame the platforms and AI for allowing orders missing items to even be processed. I can message customers over and over and receive no response. Or I can say that it is unavailable and it doesn't even offer a substitution option. God help all of these CVSs and Walgreens with half the shelves empty. It is important as a consumer to list a variety of substitutions or reach out to the driver to contact you for any substation suggestions. The last thing I want to do is be texting the customer in a store for twenty minutes when I wanted a simple in and out order, especially when the customer is watching TV and taking minutes to respond.


 I guess leaving it to the decision of the Shopper to substitute something means that they don't give a shit I'm not going to get anything else collect my money and move on. Cuz that's exactly what happened. Not even any effort to maybe get some buns or maybe water?

Still waiting on a reply back from instacart we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Hamburger
> 
> King Hawaii sweet buns
> 
> ...


What did you have marked in replacements? On the rare occasion I use shoppers, I always mark “no replacements”.

Also, did you use DD?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What did you have marked in replacements? On the rare occasion I use shoppers, I always mark “no replacements”.
> 
> Also, did you use DD?


It was instacart and I had the Shopper make and equivalent replacement checked


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> It was instacart and I had the Shopper make and equivalent replacement checked


See, that surprises me. I can se DD doing that, but Instacart should know better.

At least tell me it was a man… PLEASE!!! 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See, that surprises me. I can se DD doing that, but Instacart should know better.
> 
> At least tell me it was a man… PLEASE!!! 😂


No.... Shante

Ya. Exactly what you're thinking.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That was the hardest part.
> 
> They just didn't know where to find the other items. Kings Hawaiian rolls usually have their own display stocked full. I haven't heard of iced tea shortages yet.


The Publix Ice Tea and the Kings Hawaiian rolls are in the deli. I can see the ice tea being out I worked in the deli and you have to stay on top of restocking it but sounds like she didn't bother asking or looking because Publix is typically fully stocked even during these times. I ordered from Whole Foods a couple times a while back when I had Prime , first time good, second time bad and they use their own shoppers. Only one I would consider now is the kroger delivery because it's all from a distro center , flat fee, refrigerated trucks and actual employees. Best of all no tipping.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> The Publix Ice Tea and the Kings Hawaiian rolls are in the deli. I can see the ice tea being out I worked in the deli and you have to stay on top of restocking it but sounds like she didn't bother asking or looking because Publix is typically fully stocked even during these times. I ordered from Whole Foods a couple times a while back when I had Prime , first time good, second time bad and they use their own shoppers. Only one I would consider now is the kroger delivery because it's all from a distro center , flat fee, refrigerated trucks and actual employees. Best of all no tipping.


I love Kroger!!!!!!!!! We don’t have any in NJ, I stock up every time I’m in VA (which is often). I will sell my soul for their popcorn chicken if I had one. I even bought them frozen, but somehow didn’t work for me. Ibuy like 6 containers, as I easily pop 2 a day.

And Kroger gummy bears are literally the best gummy bears, and Itried them all!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG, now I need to go to VA again!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I love Kroger!!!!!!!!! We don’t have any in NJ, I stock up every time I’m in VA (which is often). I will sell my soul for their popcorn chicken if I had one. I even bought them frozen, but somehow didn’t work for me. Ibuy like 6 containers, as I easily pop 2 a day.
> 
> And Kroger gummy bears are literally the best gummy bears, and Itried them all!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG, now I need to go to VA again!


 I've never been to one but heard it's a pretty good chain. Kroger is only doing delivery here in FL in certain regions. I think they recently added stores in Jacksonville though. Publix dominates Florida but it's really not as nice as it used to be.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> I've never been to one but heard it's a pretty good chain. Kroger is only doing delivery here in FL in certain regions. I think they recently added stores in Jacksonville though. Publix dominates Florida but it's really not as nice as it used to be.


I avoided Kroger for the longest time for literally no reason, went to Food Lion. Then went to Pigeon Forge and not sure now what the reason was, but was stuck with Kroger. I never looked back.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Kroger is the best, but they used to have some old stores that weren't that nice inside.

Publix is so expensive and last time I ordered meals they were like straight grizzle from the throwaways.

Even walmart is overcharging for groceries now and their food totally sucks.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> They just didn't know where to find the other items. Kings Hawaiian rolls usually have their own display stocked full.


In the deli not far from the iced tea!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> It's all about the energy you radiate. @Anubis can back me up on this.


I can't get used to calling him Anubis. The same thing happened when Bruce became Caitlin Jenner. It's just weird.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> I can't get used to calling him Anubis. The same thing happened when Bruce became Caitlin Jenner. It's just weird.


How often did you talk about Bruce Jenner prior the transition?


Edit: a word. 😆 🤣 😂


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

elelegido said:


> I can't get used to calling him Anubis. The same thing happened when Bruce became Caitlin Jenner. It's just weird.


I appreciate the mods' exercise of prosecutorial discretion in re this most obvious of socks.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> How often did you talk Bruce Jenner prior the transition?


No, lol, "calling him" refers to the name used to reference the person, not to actually calling him up on the phone etc. ROFL  

I know, I know, language is hard for some. Pass given.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I appreciate the mods' exercise of prosecutorial discretion in re this most obvious of socks.


"re" makes no sense in the above sentence. It means "concerning" or "about".

Again, language is hard.....


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> No, lol, "calling him" refers to the name used to reference the person, not to actually calling him up on the phone etc. ROFL
> 
> I know, I know, language is hard for some. Pass given.


Talk about* 

How often did you talk about Bruce Jenner prior the transition?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Talk about*
> 
> How often did you talk about Bruce Jenner prior the transition?


Why do you ask?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> No, lol, "calling him" refers to the name used to reference the person, not to actually calling him up on the phone etc. ROFL
> 
> I know, I know, language is hard for some. Pass given.





elelegido said:


> No, lol, "calling him" refers to the name used to reference the person, not to actually calling him up on the phone etc. ROFL
> 
> I know, I know, language is hard for some. Pass given.


When I received the alert from this post, I was in the process of going on about the plural of pax being pax and that " 's " shows possession and the an apostrophe " 'es" as in pax'es is never correct. 😆 🤣 😂 

Maybe I should also give a pass.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> When I received the alert from this post, I was in the process of going on about the plural of pax being pax and that " 's " shows possession and the an apostrophe " 'es" as in pax'es is never correct. 😆 🤣 😂
> 
> Maybe I should also give a pass.


It's hard to say. If you feel that the person in question was unable to express in words what he/she was trying to say, as you demonstrated in your original reply to me above, then it may not be appropriate. In the end, it's up to you, though.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I guess leaving it to the decision of the Shopper to substitute something means that they don't give a shit I'm not going to get anything else collect my money and move on. Cuz that's exactly what happened. Not even any effort to maybe get some buns or maybe water?
> 
> Still waiting on a reply back from instacart we'll see how it goes.


With Doordash, they give you the option of supplying a few backup options that the dasher can chose seamlessly without contact. Perhaps try them.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

elelegido said:


> "re" makes no sense in the above sentence. It means "concerning" or "about".
> 
> Again, language is hard.....


Everything going alright at home?

You've been acting out lately...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> How often did you talk about Bruce Jenner prior the transition?
> 
> 
> Edit: a word. 😆 🤣 😂


That question depends on how often you watched the Kardashians.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> That question depends on how often you watched the Kardashians.


Thank god none of them are hot anymore. Only weirdos.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> When I received the alert from this post, I was in the process of going on about the plural of pax being pax and that " 's " shows possession and the an apostrophe " 'es" as in pax'es is never correct. 😆 🤣 😂
> 
> Maybe I should also give a pass.


It’s “paxi”.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s “paxi”.


One pax 
Two pax 
Red pax 
Blue pax


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> One pax
> Two pax
> Red pax
> Blue pax


Several paxi. 😂

sarcasm is a free service I offer. As is wordsmithing. 😜


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Several paxi. 😂


Pax'is? or Pax'ies? Or paxies'ies?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Pax'is? or Pax'ies? Or paxies'ies?


pax0rs
Pax0ries
Pax0rize


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Pax'is? or Pax'ies? Or paxies'ies?


Just “paxi”

Like several Lexus are “Lexi”. 
😂


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Everything going alright at home?
> 
> You've been acting out lately...


Lol, my home life is none of your business. Thanks for your interest, though!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> I guess leaving it to the decision of the Shopper to substitute something means that they don't give a shit I'm not going to get anything else collect my money and move on. Cuz that's exactly what happened. Not even any effort to maybe get some buns or maybe water?
> 
> Still waiting on a reply back from instacart we'll see how it goes.


Yep..i don't make my own decisions on substitutions. Some people are picky about what they want. If they haven't responded back by the time I'm ready to checkout, I just issue a refund and they get what was available. The shop orders are usually pretty good, if they have everything in stock. If you start have to messaging for substitutions, those profitable runs god downhill fast.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

nosurgenodrive said:


> With Doordash, they give you the option of supplying a few backup options that the dasher can chose seamlessly without contact. Perhaps try them.


many customers don't have backup substitutions.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I pick an acceptable substitute and DARE the customer to say sumthin'.
> 
> You ordered off-brand gummy worms and I got you off-brand gummy sharks? You'll live and you know it. And you won't say a word.
> 
> It's all about the energy you radiate. @Anubis can back me up on this.


Kroger gummy bears are WAY better than any gummy bears I ever try. Every time I go to VA, I clear out the shelves.

Hmmmm. Which reminds me. I’m going to havesome now.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

If I pick up at a restaurant and they are out of an item. Like a certain type of drink, I call the customer and ask if they want to substitute with something else. But many times the customer doesn’t answer. 
some of us drivers still care ❤


----------

